# ROUGH START, THEN NO START UNTIL PUSH



## Kanyembe (Dec 21, 2004)

My Nissan Datsun TD 23 diesel sudenly developed no start problems in the morning whatever the weather. After pushing and warming no start problem until following day again.
plse assist to identify the cause.

Dan


----------

